# Nano sight adjustment



## bluesdog (Sep 15, 2014)

Before I get jumped on for asking a question that may have already been covered, I tried searching and didn't see anything. What size hex wrench is needed to adjust rear sights on a Nano? One web site said 1.5mm, but the screws are smaller than that. I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I use a .050 inch (conversion is 1.27 millimeter). Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bluesdog (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you sir. and thanks for the welcome. I've always been a Springfield guy, but I bought a Nano for concealed carry, and I'm pretty impressed with it so far. About 200 rounds through it at the range last weekend with no issues (other than the sight adjustment).


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

My wife and I share the ownership of a Nano. It's her gun, but I frequently carry it in a pocket holster. I love the clean feel of it. One side looks like the other. No safety or slide release to snag on anything. Operation is as simple as a stapler.


----------



## bluesdog (Sep 15, 2014)

The lack of a slide release took some getting used to after reloading a fresh mag, but that just took a little range time. I hope the sight adjustment will take care of my rounds going left of POA. I tried to be very conscious of my form and trigger pull since I'm not used to the shorter barrel and double action trigger. It's a big adjustment from my XD and 1911's.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Shooting left of POA is very common. There are many discussions on this forum about that very thing. Before I touch the sights I get a sandbag solid rest and try to eliminate any flinching, squeezing, pulling, etc. from me. If it still shoots left, at least you'll know it's the gun and not you.


----------



## bluesdog (Sep 15, 2014)

The range I go to has sandbags, and I thought about using them, but I didn't. I went just now and bought the right size wrench, so I'll head back to the range this weekend and use sandbags, but I'll have wrench in hand too. the rear sights were noticeably off center on the slide out of the box, so I'm hoping that's the problem. (nobody wants to admit their shooting form is bad. HA!)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

I'm going to move this over to our Beretta sub-forum, and the discussion can continue there, if you'd like.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

The nano shoots great. But be ware of plus P ammo. It will kill the nano.


----------

